

 Google Glass support winking to take pictures - mhrlive
http://www.guruht.com/2013/04/google-glass-support-winking-to-take.html
A closer view on the SDK code of the upcoming Google Glass core, reveals what Google may be don't want you to know at this time, the device will support  winking to take picture or execute any other task.
======
mhrlive
ur comments ?

